# Hard coded



## Bogae

Hi everybody,

Does anybody have any term for "hard coded". It is a computer term.
For exemple, one can choose a viewer for pictures, or use the "hard coded" viewer available with the application.

Thank you,
Bogdan


----------



## berndf

You use either the English term or the assimilated version "hartkodiert" (alternative spellings: "hart-kodiert" and "hart kodiert").


----------



## Bogae

berndf said:


> You use either the English term or the assimilated version "hartkodiert" (alternative spellings: "hart-kodiert" and "hart kodiert").



Vielen Dank Bernd.
Ich habe auch an "eingebettet" gedacht. Ich war aber nicht sicher ob das passen würde oder nicht.
Tschüss


----------



## berndf

Bogae said:


> Ich habe auch an "eingebettet" gedacht.


Da würde ich eher an eine Übersetzung für _embedded_ oder _nested_ denken, was mit _hard coded_ uberhaupt nichts zu tun hat.


----------



## Bogae

berndf said:


> Da würde ich eher an eine Übersetzung für _embedded_ oder _nested_ denken, was mit _hard coded_ uberhaupt nichts zu tun hat.



Danke. Ich habe "hardkodiert" übernommen.
Bezüglich "eingebettet", ich glaube trotzdem dass es auch passen würde, da wenn etwas (code) "hard coded" ist, das heißt dass es festgestellt oder "eingebettet" in der Anwendungist ist.

Tschüss


----------



## berndf

_Embedded_ und _nested_ sind ebenfalls Fachtermini mit sehr speziellen Bedeutungen. Da _eingebettet_ bereits hierfür als Übersetzung dient, wäre eine Übersetzung von _hard coded_ durch _eingebettet_ höchst irreführend.


----------



## Bogae

berndf said:


> _Embedded_ und _nested_ sind ebenfalls Fachtermini mit sehr speziellen Bedeutungen. Da _eingebettet_ bereits hierfür als Übersetzung dient, wäre eine Übersetzung von _hard coded_ durch _eingebettet_ höchst irreführend.



Sie haben recht. Deswegen habe ich hartkodiert verwendet.


----------



## Robocop

Bogae said:


> Does anybody have any term for "hard coded". It is a computer term.
> For example, one can choose a viewer for pictures, or use the "hard coded" viewer available with the application.


 
"*Hard coded*" ist mir bisher immer mit der Bedeutung "*unveränderlich festgelegt in der Hardware oder Software*" / "fest programmiert" / "fest eingestellt" / "voreingestellt" begegnet - im Gegensatz zu "veränderlich" / "einstellbar" / "parametrierbar" / etc.

Beispiele: 
- Eine Applikation sei auf 16 Anzeigefarben festgegelegt (hard-coded range of display colours)
- Ein Dialogfenster habe eine fixe, vorgegebene Grösse (hard-coded frame/window size)
- Eine Tabelle habe eine vorgegebene Grösse von 400 Zeilen und 20 Spalten (hard-coded table size)
- Fix zugeordnete Signaleingänge (hard-coded input allocation)
- Etc.


----------



## berndf

Robocop is right. Now I understand by you wanted to say _eingebettet_. 

Before I read Robocop's post I didn't pay attention to your example, I have to apologize for that. It is certainly *not* a correct use of the term _hard coded _in English*!*

EDIT: I agree with the explanation of the term "hard coded" presented by Robocop and Severin.
The correct term in your example is "built-in".


----------



## severin83

I agree with robocop. Hard coded is if you determine the value of some setting or variable directly in the code, rather than letting the user set it in the user interface or determining it dynamically as the result of a computation or likewise. (I'm a software engineer, so I use that term a lot)


----------



## Savra

Ich bin Informatiker, aber _hartkodiert _habe ich noch nie gehört. Vieles andere ist jedoch möglich, die einfachsten darunter sind _ intern, eigen, eingebaut._


----------



## Sowka

Guten Morgen 

für "Hartkodierung" in den verschiedenen Schreibweisen gibt es eine Reihe von Quellen, unter anderem e-words, das sagt:


> Hartkodierung --- Alternativ: Hartcodierung, Hard Coding
> Programmierstile lassen sich danach einteilen, wie viele Parameter vom Programmierer festgelegt werden und wieviele sich als Variablen zur Laufzeit entscheiden. Ein Programmierstil, in dem relativ viele Parameter unveränderlich festgelegt werden, wird als hartes Programmieren, die Art der Umsetzung der zugrundeliegenden Idee als Hartkodierung bezeichnet.


 
und Brockhaus (da kann ich den Artikel nicht vollständig anzeigen lassen, weil kostenpflichtig; das Wort ist aber darin enthalten)


----------



## berndf

Savra said:


> Ich bin Informatiker, aber _hartkodiert _habe ich noch nie gehört.


Das kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Willst Du sagen, dass Du Aussagen wie z.B.
_Im Programm gibt es eine hartkodierte Obergrenze für die Anzahl der Iterationen._
noch nie gehört hast?

Oder meinst Du, Du hättest _hartkodiert_ in dem gegebenen Kontext noch nie gehört? In dem Fall wären wir uns dann ja wohl alle einig, dass sowohl _hartkodiert_ als auch der englische Ausdruck _hard coded_ hier falsch ist.


----------



## sokol

Ich bin selbst _*kein *_Informatiker, die Programmierer in unserer Firma verwenden den Begriff "hart codieren" (so hätte ich ihn geschrieben ), oder auch "hart programmieren" aber jedenfalls regelmässig (ich glaube, sie verwenden beide Begriffe synonym, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher).

Und soweit ich den Begriff richtig interpretiert habe (gemäss Kontext, in dem sie diesen verwenden), passt er zu dem, was Robocop beschreibt: unsere Informatiker würden z. B. sagen, dass sie eine bestimmte Option für die Fakturierung "hart einprogrammieren" müssten - eine Option, die also nicht durch den Anwender gesteuert werden kann, sondern als fix-fertige Funktion in die Programmstruktur eingebaut wird.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> (alternative spellings: "hart-kodiert" and "hart kodiert").


 Schreibt man das tatsächlich auch mit Bindestrich?   Das geht im Englischen, aber im Deutschen bin ich so etwas noch nie begegnet.  Handelt es sich um einen schrecklichen Anglizismus, oder ist diese Schreibweise auch nach der deutschen Rechtschreibung zulässig?


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Schreibt man das tatsächlich auch mit Bindestrich?  Das geht im Englischen, aber im Deutschen bin ich so etwas noch nie begegnet. Handelt es sich um einen schrecklichen Anglizismus, oder ist diese Schreibweise auch nach der deutschen Rechtschreibung zulässig?


Die Bindestrich-Schreibweise wird manchmal für unvollständig assimilierte fremdsprachige Ausdrücke benutzt, für die eine Zusammenschreibung im Deutschen eigentlich notwendig wäre, eine solche in der Ursprungssprache aber falsche wäre.

Im Allgemeinen werden Bindestriche gerne verwandt, wenn zusammengesetzte Ausdrücke ad-hoc gebildet werden, um die Struktur klarer zu machen. Insbesondere in Medienberichten findet man dies öfter. Wenn Du hier mal ein wenig herumklickst, wirst Du sehen, dass die Texte voll von Bindestrich-Wörtern* sind.
----------------------
_*Dir ist sicher nicht entgangen, dass dies ein Beispiel dafür ist._


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Die Bindestrich-Schreibweise wird manchmal für unvollständig assimilierte fremdsprachige Ausdrücke benutzt, für die eine Zusammenschreibung im Deutschen eigentlich notwendig wäre, eine solche in der Ursprungssprache aber falsche wäre.


 Aber auch bei Zusammensetzungen wie "hart kodiert" bzw. "hartkodiert", bei denen es sich um ein Partizip und eine Bestimmung davon handelt?  Bindestriche verwendet man ja sehr häufig bei Substantiva, aber bei Partizipien?

Ich will nicht in Frage stellen, dass einige das tun, aber ist das auch standardsprachlich zulässig, oder tut man das einfach?  Kommen Dir dafür noch andere Beispiele in den Sinn?


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Ich will nicht in Frage stellen, dass einige das tun, aber ist das auch standardsprachlich zulässig, oder tut man das einfach? Kommen Dir dafür noch andere Beispiele in den Sinn?


In diesem Fall ist es eher selten. Es kommt aber vor. Ob das richtig oder falsch ist, möchte ich nicht beurteilen. Schreibweisen von semi-assimilierten* Ausdrücken stellen eine Grauzone dar.
-------------------------------------
_*Hier hast Du ein Beispiel eines ad-hoc gebildeten Bindstrich-Wortes mit Adjektiv._


----------



## elroy

Irgendwie kann ich "semi-assimiliert" leichter verdauen als "hart-kodiert", vielleicht weil die Bestimmung eines Adjektivs durch Adverb oder Substantiv im Deutschen sehr oft vorkommt, meines Wissens aber nie mit Bindestrich erfolgt.  "Semi" ist ja ein Präfix und daher mit folgendem Bindestrich weniger auffällig.


----------



## berndf

Wie ist es mit _Wenig-Esser_ oder _Nicht-Schwimmer_?


----------



## elroy

Das geht natürlich.  Das sind ja Substantiva.


----------



## sokol

elroy said:


> Irgendwie kann ich "semi-assimiliert" leichter verdauen als "hart-kodiert", vielleicht weil die Bestimmung eines Adjektivs durch Adverb oder Substantiv im Deutschen sehr oft vorkommt, meines Wissens aber nie mit Bindestrich erfolgt.


"Hart kodieren" wäre ja an sich je nach Satzstellung zu trennen (also etwa "ich kodiere hart" oder "kodieren Sie das hart"), und die Trennung solcher oft "frischer" (junger) Entlehnungen wirken manchmal etwas ungewöhnlich bzw. werden gern vermieden.

Für mich wäre die Schreibung "hart-kodiert" daher sozusagen als Strategie zu verstehen, die Trennung zu vermeiden - also etwa "ich hart-kodiere" oder "das müssen Sie hart-kodieren" bzw. "hart-kodieren Sie das bitte" oder wie auch immer. Wobei ich mir jetzt durchaus *nicht *sicher bin, ob Informatiker wirklich so sprechen, ist also nur ein Gedanke.


----------



## severin83

Ich würde mich vermutlich in etwa so ausdrücken:
Ich schreibe das hard-coded rein.
Der Wert ist hard-coded festgelegt.
Oder so ähnlich. Hart-kodiert wäre auch als Alternative denkbar, aber der englische Begriff ist zumindest nach meiner Erfahrung viel gebräuchlicher. Jedenfalls würde ich immer nur das Perfektpartizip verwenden und als Adverb mit einem anderen Verb verknüpfen.
lg


----------

